# Mantidforum Software Update



## Peter Clausen (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometime in the next 8 days the forum software will be updated. Not sure what the new changes are but mostly I'm doing it for the security patches, etc. Also, I'm not so sure that I won't have to do a major upgrade the next time around as they are moving from the 3.X.X series to the 4.0 versions and this could have a major impact on whether we even stay with this same hosting/software company (for beetleforum.net and roachforum.com also). In a world of more competition I'd expect services like these to get cheaper, and maybe they do but meanwhile the forum database and popularity can grow and those are the numbers they like to throw back our way as costs are re-evaluated.

So, there will be some changes in functionality, as well. Usually these are described as updates and improvements, but change is always a little tricky to move through at first.

Just wanted to give everyone a head's up.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 31, 2016)

So will the forum be down for a little while?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 2, 2016)

If it is, it will be for a matter of moments. (knock on wood)


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 3, 2016)

nice to see improvement, site is great, cant wait to see new update


----------



## LAME (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd like to see a mobile app in the future. ^.^

But seriously... Great site


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh wow, this is really different.


----------



## Gekkonidae (Feb 4, 2016)

It is quite different, but I like it! It looks a lot cleaner, and more modern.

Edit: a Mobile app would be awesome!


----------



## LAME (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeaaaaah, I'm really feeling this. My only problem is I can't find my friend list lol


----------



## MantidBro (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh wow! This is awesome! Great update dude! Seems like it will be much easier!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2016)

I like how it looks, but I don't know if this old lady can find her way around....


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 5, 2016)

Oooh, nice! Are the Allpet roaches and Beetle forums going to undergo these changes as well?


----------



## Sticky (Feb 5, 2016)

Its beautiful beautiful! Great job Peter! 

I still can't put in a picture for my avatar though.


----------



## LAME (Feb 6, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Its beautiful beautiful! Great job Peter!
> 
> I still can't put in a picture for my avatar though.


I couldn't do it off my phone through the last update, but I can now.. I used to have a fellow trusted member change it for me lol. XD


----------



## bobericc (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice work Peter !  The upgraded site looks really nice. Clean, perhaps a bit easier to navigate.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey, a couple people mentioned having trouble posting classified ads. And it's odd to see so few lately. I tried posting a test one and it worked but two members said they could not post them. There is one more little update that I'm having done.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 8, 2016)

Can a couple members try to post an ad that just says "testing" in the various fields? A handful of people are reporting that they can't post ads. I tried and was able to post a Testing one last night but what the general member set may have an issue that I cannot see on my screen.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 8, 2016)

I also need to get Rebecca's and the other banners back up later today. There is one more update that needs to happen, or I just have to keep redoing the banners.


----------



## LAME (Feb 8, 2016)

Peter said:


> Can a couple members try to post an ad that just says "testing" in the various fields? A handful of people are reporting that they can't post ads. I tried and was able to post a Testing one last night but what the general member set may have an issue that I cannot see on my screen.


I got you Peter.


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup, the text shows up but I can't click it.





By the way, I love that you can directly upload pics from your computer onto the forum now instead of having to get the URL, this is something I have wanted on the Allpet roaches forum for a while!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey Hisserdude,

I appreciate your input in the post above. That's very helpful. I have a note in to tech support with the hosting/software company. 

The other forums will follow suit after we sort things out here.

Thanks for the help everyone.

Hey Lame, could you describe for Sticky how you successfully changed your avatar, please?


----------



## LAME (Feb 9, 2016)

Peter said:


> Hey Hisserdude,
> 
> I appreciate your input in the post above. That's very helpful. I have a note in to tech support with the hosting/software company.
> 
> ...


For sure buddy.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 9, 2016)

Alright, banners are up and I think the classifieds are fixed so that people can get back to business as usual!


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 9, 2016)

No problem, glad I could be of assistance!   Look forward to the software changes on the other forums!



Peter said:


> Hey Hisserdude,
> 
> I appreciate your input in the post above. That's very helpful. I have a note in to tech support with the hosting/software company.
> 
> The other forums will follow suit after we sort things out here.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Peter, 

I tried posting an ad in the "Mantises for Sale" category, but I can't find the button to post a new topic. I also tried going to "Create" and I see the exact same thing as Hisserdude's post from Monday (the "Mantises for Sale/Wanted" is grayed out and unclickable). I am confused because I thought the issue has been fixed and I see other people posting things there just a few hours ago. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2016)

PlayingMantis said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I tried posting an ad in the "Mantises for Sale" category, but I can't find the button to post a new topic. I also tried going to "Create" and I see the exact same thing as Hisserdude's post from Monday (the "Mantises for Sale/Wanted" is grayed out and unclickable). I am confused because I thought the issue has been fixed and I see other people posting things there just a few hours ago. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Little confused about what you're saying. If you go into Mantids for Sale you should see Start New Topic on the right side of the page. You should be able to just click on that.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 13, 2016)

Sorry I should've just attached a screenshot so I'll be making more sense, haha. Yeah, for some reason I don't see that "Start New Topic" button. I am logged in and I tried logging out and logging back in, trying a different browser, clearing my cache, etc.

The strange thing is that I see other people posting new "for sale" topics. Maybe there's a bug/glitch with my account?


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 13, 2016)

I did a little bit of digging, since I do coding for a living.   

The URL for posting a topic in the "General Discussion" forum is this: 

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?/forum/*9-general-mantid-discussions*/&amp;do=add

I manually modified the URL so that it's for posting a topic in the "Mantids for Sale" forum (the text in red is what I replaced)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?/forum/*6-mantids-for-salewanted*/&amp;do=add 

When I click on my new URL, I get this error. Looks like my account doesn't have permissions to post a topic in the forum. The error code is: 2C137/3. Normally, I should be able to go to this URL: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?/forum/*6-mantids-for-salewanted*/&amp;do=add, which would've been the same URL that appears if I had a "Post new topic" button. 

Have you seen this issue before? Seems to be an issue with my account permissions.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2016)

I can't recall seeing this issue personally. Like you said others are using the classifieds without issue. We'll look into your issue.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 13, 2016)

Rick said:


> I can't recall seeing this issue personally. Like you said others are using the classifieds without issue. We'll look into your issue.


Thanks! Yeah it's really weird, must be a random glitch or something. Please let me know if you're able to figure anything out. Perhaps if there's some way to check my user account permissions, I don't know...


----------



## womantis (Feb 14, 2016)

i am unable to post in classifieds as well. i was able to edit an old post but an unable to create a new post - the section is "grayed" out.


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2016)

PlayingMantis, womantis go ahead and try it now....


----------



## PlayingMantis (Feb 14, 2016)

Rick said:


> PlayingMantis, womantis go ahead and try it now....


Yay! I see the "Post New Topic" button now. Thanks!


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 14, 2016)

Ive been trying to upload a picture for my profile but it says they take up too much memory. Will have to resize and process my photos. Loving this new software now that I can find my way around!


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2016)

PlayingMantis said:


> Yay! I see the "Post New Topic" button now. Thanks!


Good to see!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 18, 2016)

I am having a hard time with the new software here. Can u tell me if there is an UP button so one does not have to scroll all the way back up? And if I miss any newbies, I am sorry as I can't tell one post from another. so WELCOME ONE AND ALL!


----------



## Deacon (Feb 27, 2016)

Did we lose the "Members" category?  It's not in the header and I can't figure out where it is now...

Uploading photos is so much easier now!  Thanks!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 3, 2016)

Hibiscusmile,

In the blue line that shows the page you're on, that double arrow on the left will take you to the beginning.

Do you know how to find the member list?  It's not in the header anymore...


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 3, 2016)

Deacon said:


> ...
> 
> Do you know how to find the member list?  It's not in the header anymore...


I've went looking for it and it doesn't seem to exist (like many other things including friends, message preview or posting options, and so many other things). Seems even several links/buttons give errors too such as Support at top.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks, Thomas

I thought it was just old me who couldn't find it.  I've also hit some pages that I get errors on.  Glad you're back!

Nancy


----------



## LAME (Mar 4, 2016)

Friendlist is no more, it's more up to date.. the friend system is built kinda like?.. twitter.  Not that I'm on there (or much a fan of...) but ideally the same concept. 

Lol... sucks you guys don't like the new update or having issues. I personally love it since I'm always mobile and access the forum through my phone, 100% of the time now..


----------



## Deacon (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not into twitter either.  Without the member list, I was wondering how to find the profiles---but, I just moved my mouse to LAME and your profile popped right up.  Guess we all just have to fiddle around and find the new ins and outs.  I am coming around---I love the drop and drag feature for photos.  Can you send them directly from your phone? I only have the phone camera and I have been emailing photos to my computer and dragging them from there.  Is there an easier way?  Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> I've went looking for it and it doesn't seem to exist (like many other things including friends, message preview or posting options, and so many other things). Seems even several links/buttons give errors too such as Support at top.


It exists. Click in the SEARCH window at top right and a selection menu will open on the left where you can select MEMBERS. I've found that you can then click on the little magnifying glass icon and it will bring up the members list. On that screen you can sort by join date, post, count, etc. just like the old software.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 4, 2016)

Rick

Thanks for "searching" it out!  It's more involved but it is there.  I just wrote it all down so I'd remember.

Do you know if IPhone photos can move directly to forum or do I need to continue putting them on my computer and then dragging them over? (I love being able to do that but wondering if there is a simpler way?)


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 5, 2016)

Rick said:


> It exists. Click in the SEARCH window at top right and a selection menu will open on the left where you can select MEMBERS. I've found that you can then click on the little magnifying glass icon and it will bring up the members list. On that screen you can sort by join date, post, count, etc. just like the old software.


Nice, thanks for pointing it out Rick. I made a bookmark for the list of all members. A great bonus of the search is selecting only members by various settings too.


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2016)

I agree it is a bit awkward. I'm still trying to figure out some things myself. 

Not sure on that Deacon.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks, Rick.

Hey, Thomas, how do you bookmark the members list?  I wrote the instructions on a piece of paper that may get lost...


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 5, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Thanks, Rick.
> 
> Hey, Thomas, how do you bookmark the members list?  I wrote the instructions on a piece of paper that may get lost...


Open the member list search window, here it is with all the members, and simply bookmark that page with your web browser (usually it is CTRL + D shortcut, or simply click your bookmark star or button).


----------



## Deacon (Mar 5, 2016)

Thomas, I didn't know what that star was for!  Thank you!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 6, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Thomas, I didn't know what that star was for!  Thank you!


Glad it helped, and at least your using Firefox, Iceweasel, or variation of the browser then


----------



## Deacon (Mar 6, 2016)

Always Google Chrome.  I've never used Internet Explorer for some reason.


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone else having a problem editing their posts? I am on a mobile device and when I do what I need to while editing and press save, it doesn't save, it doesn't do anything at all. So basically I can't edit my posts now, at least not on my mobile device. I haven't tried it on my computer.


----------



## LAME (Mar 10, 2016)

Deacon you should be able to upload directly from your phone. When replying in threads there's a link under your text window that says " click to choose files..."

Simply tap or click that link, you should be able to upload that way. Though... I'm still using the photo bucket method to preserve space.


----------

